# Horton Lane Supply Company



## thenaturalway (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever ordered from Horton Lane Supply Company on ebay? 

The store is closing and they are offering pretty good deals on their inventory.  Such as Soap Bases - Melt Pour, Molds - Soap Craft Candy, Soap Stamps, Fragrance Oils, Colorants, Kits, Flavor Oils, Lip Balm Bases-All Natural, Containers Lip Products, Natural Oils, Exotic Butters, Waxes & Emulsifiers, Additives Preservatives, Pipettes/ Droppers, Plastic Jars, Glass Vials, Shrink Bags.

Any thoughts on this seller?


----------



## smille17 (May 11, 2008)

*My experience was great*

I would have bought more from them if I knew their combined shipping was so reasonable. 14 Items, for $11.97 shipping (somewhere close to 8 lbs. worth) reaceieved packed 3 or 4 days after I paid, and the oils were taped up securely. I bought molds, oils, and dyes. Hope that helps (This was on 4/14/08)


----------

